# Moving to Palma de Mallorca



## popeyeandolive (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi all
I am writing on behalf of my sister and law and her husband whom are moving to Palma in Feb of 2010. They have tried to post a message on here but have not had any luck with the website working so I am going to copy what they have sent me and post it here....
Hi we are John 52,Lorraine 47,we are moving to Palma Mallorca in late Feb,early March and are looking for employment,
John is a time served marine plumber/pipefitter/welder with 32 years post apprenticeship experience in all aspects of marine plumbing/pipe fitting,fabrication and welding and capable of turning his hand to most things, very reliable diligent and hard working.
Lorraine has been employed for the last 8 years as a senior health care assistant in the out patient department of Arrow park teaching hospital N.H.S trust,previous to that she was a retail manager for British Telecom, and previous to that she had 10 years experience as a state registered child minder. Lorraine would dearly like any info about contacting the hospitals in Palma as she seems to be hitting a wall on any info regarding human resources.
We are both very keen to hit the ground running when we arrive in Palma and would be very grateful for any advice,hints and employment offers etc.
Kind regards John+Lorraine Barker


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

popeyeandolive said:


> Hi all
> I am writing on behalf of my sister and law and her husband whom are moving to Palma in Feb of 2010. They have tried to post a message on here but have not had any luck with the website working so I am going to copy what they have sent me and post it here....
> Hi we are John 52,Lorraine 47,we are moving to Palma Mallorca in late Feb,early March and are looking for employment,
> John is a time served marine plumber/pipefitter/welder with 32 years post apprenticeship experience in all aspects of marine plumbing/pipe fitting,fabrication and welding and capable of turning his hand to most things, very reliable diligent and hard working.
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum (sorry you had trouble posting????, but you're kind of here now lol). I dont know too much about Mallorca, but I do know employment is very bad there as it is on the Mainland, in fact its possibly worse than the UK. If you dont speak the language then its gonna be even harder.

I'm a nurse and altho there are some British nursing homes around, most have waiting lists for staff. The main hospitals will insist you can speak and write the language fluently

That said, you should give it a go, but please dont burn your UK bridges and make sure you bring enough money to tied you over for a good few months. There maybe more opportunities once the tourist season starts altho be prepared for tough competition, but very often its not what you know but who, so when you get there makes as many friends as you can LOL

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

popeyeandolive said:


> Hi all
> I am writing on behalf of my sister and law and her husband whom are moving to Palma in Feb of 2010. They have tried to post a message on here but have not had any luck with the website working so I am going to copy what they have sent me and post it here....
> Hi we are John 52,Lorraine 47,we are moving to Palma Mallorca in late Feb,early March and are looking for employment,
> John is a time served marine plumber/pipefitter/welder with 32 years post apprenticeship experience in all aspects of marine plumbing/pipe fitting,fabrication and welding and capable of turning his hand to most things, very reliable diligent and hard working.
> ...


Hello!
It's good that you're starting to explore the work world now, before you get here. You don't say if you speak Spanish or not. Obviously it would help if you did... As unemployment in Spain is the worst in the EU at over 19%, and the hardest hit industry being constuction, I would imagine it would be very difficult for John to get any plumbing work as any that is available would be repairing in peoples' homes where Spanish (or possibly German) would come in useful.
And as for Lorrain, it's difficult to see where her job skills would fit in without the language. The only thing I can think of is in a big hotel during the season, or maybe out of season when elderly people take up residence and may need health care...
Times are hard for newcomers now especially if you have to work.
My advice would be to go to Palma and look at the living situation and try to sort out work before you make the move.
BTW Why Palma and why late Feb early March?


----------



## popeyeandolive (Feb 22, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello!
> It's good that you're starting to explore the work world now, before you get here. You don't say if you speak Spanish or not. Obviously it would help if you did... As unemployment in Spain is the worst in the EU at over 19%, and the hardest hit industry being constuction, I would imagine it would be very difficult for John to get any plumbing work as any that is available would be repairing in peoples' homes where Spanish (or possibly German) would come in useful.
> And as for Lorrain, it's difficult to see where her job skills would fit in without the language. The only thing I can think of is in a big hotel during the season, or maybe out of season when elderly people take up residence and may need health care...
> Times are hard for newcomers now especially if you have to work.
> ...


Thanks for the reply I will forward it on to them. They have picked Palma as myself and my husband already live here but we work in the yachting industry so we are kinda out of touch with shore side employment. They are choosing to tie things up in the UK spend Xmas with family and then come out thats the reason for Feb time altho they will move out sooner if need be.
Again thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

popeyeandolive said:


> Thanks for the reply I will forward it on to them. They have picked Palma as myself and my husband already live here but we work in the yachting industry so we are kinda out of touch with shore side employment. They are choosing to tie things up in the UK spend Xmas with family and then come out thats the reason for Feb time altho they will move out sooner if need be.
> Again thanks


Well wish them well from us, sorry we sounded a bit on the gloomy side, but I'm sure you know the world is a bit of a mess right now!! At least they'll have you to help them to establish themselves, show them the ropes and to fall back on 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well wish them well from us, sorry we sounded a bit on the gloomy side, but I'm sure you know the world is a bit of a mess right now!! At least they'll have you to help them to establish themselves, show them the ropes and to fall back on
> 
> Jo xxx


 
Yes, that's why I asked why Palma and why Feb. It sounded as if there was a reason behind it, and the family connections are what's behind it!! At least they know the place and will have some contacts there through the family


----------

